# Modern Textual Criticism: Is it Reliable? Video 5



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings:

After battling with vertigo this past month I was able to complete the 5th Video in the Modern Textual Criticism series - Praise God!

The video deals with the Codex Sinaiticus. Here it is:

Modern Textual Criticism: The Codex Sinaiticus - YouTube

All comments, both positive and negative, are appreciated.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## reformedminister (Dec 12, 2012)

Very good job! For the last few years I have wondered why so many people have been so willing to accept modern textual criticism. To do so leads to the idea that for centuries we have been using a corrupted Bible. However, I do not believe so. God has promised and has been faithful to preserve his word.


----------



## Bethel (Dec 12, 2012)

Rob--I appreciate your work and have learned a lot from your series on Modern Textual Criticism.

I wanted to point out a small spelling error of Origen's name on your flash of information about him. In the 3rd & 4th paragraphs you misspelled Origen as Origin. More than likely your spell-check "helped" you...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 12, 2012)

reformedminister said:


> Very good job! For the last few years I have wondered why so many people have been so willing to accept modern textual criticism. To do so leads to the idea that for centuries we have been using a corrupted Bible. However, I do not believe so. God has promised and has been faithful to preserve his word.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice job once again Rob, very informative and enlightening. I would encourage you to keep up the good fight even though it is unlikely that most academic types will ever come around.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 13, 2012)

Greetings;

Thank you all for your comments and encouragement. I greatly appreciate them! 

Rev. Eppard: I fully agree with you, and I cannot imagine why or how those who hold to MTC do not understand that they are denying God's Providence in history by their theory.

Bethel: Thanks for the correction. I really need to stop writing things in the early morning!

Rev. Glaser: Thanks for your encouragement! I have always valued our conversations and the wisdom you have given me.

Bill the Baptist: Your counsel over the years has been a blessing, and your comments above are especially helpful.

Thanks to all those who have seen the video, but have not commented.

Blessings to you all,

Rob


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 13, 2012)

Your welcome, Rob. I too have been greatly blessed by your posts and your videos. We need more voices in this fight because there is so much bias. When I recently preached on John chapter 8 and the woman caught in adultery, I told everyone who had an NIV or an ESV or other modern version to look at the footnotes and right next to where it says "The earliest and best manuscripts do not contain John 7:53-8:11" I told them to write in "But over 900 manuscripts do contain these verses." At least now they have the full story


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 15, 2012)

Greetings:

One thing I wanted to mention in the video, but misremembered, is that the worth of the Sinaiticus text can be found as an apologetic. That is, that the text itself attests to the early existence of the Greek New Testament. However, as a contribution to Text Critical studies, I believe the objections which i raised in the video referenced above outweigh its usefulness.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 17, 2012)

Greetings:

The next video will be on the Genealogical Method found in Westcott and Hort's theory.

-Rob


----------

